# Really hate computers



## JohnG (Jan 5, 2017)

just had to get that off my chest


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 5, 2017)

Today I had to get some music finished for a pitch. My main PC display died as I turned my computers on. Anger is just not a suitable word I can use to describe my inner rage this morning.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 5, 2017)

HA! HA! I'm feeling your pain right about now... but my gatos - Cats! - just came to the rescue! Yes, they just chewed through my MBP power cord... so now all those nasty download issues have magically disappeared! It's totally awesome!


----------



## anobi (Jan 5, 2017)

I love them even though they can be pain in the A to work with sometimes. 
But I'm a programmer, hating computers would make my job quite interesting.


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 5, 2017)

I also feel your pain. My one speaker monitor blew, the LCD Display stopped working and I also dropped my iPad and cracked the screen. Clumsy week.


----------



## BGvanRens (Jan 5, 2017)

Just fixed 2 computers yesterday...is it all-our-pc's-fail week?!


----------



## URL (Jan 5, 2017)

Computers never fails...Haha- there are still a tape recorder to buy ... I think ...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 5, 2017)

John, have you tried this solution? Still a classic after all these years


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> John, have you tried the solution? Still a classic after all these years



I thought I had that removed from the internet. Not my proudest moment.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 5, 2017)

When it comes down to it, we're all beta testers.
None of this is quite ready for prime time.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 5, 2017)

JohnG said:


> just had to get that off my chest


macs and pc's alike?

reminds me of this.....


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 5, 2017)

I hate the forced upgrades. why cant things be more rubust in the pc world?!?!?
obviously its about money.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 5, 2017)

no, you don't; they are beautiful.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2017)

As I always say: they're just a passing fad.


----------



## EC2 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## JohnG (Jan 6, 2017)

not only is @jononotbono 's post awesome, I think that film captures the reason many of us are musicians.

The Hell That Is Ordinary Life


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 6, 2017)

JohnG said:


> The Hell That Is Ordinary Life



There is only one type of Desk Job I am ever going to work. Everything else is exactly that. HELL.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 6, 2017)

You know, jono, your pose there is pretty close to that of Jesus, as represented in a lot of triptychs from medieval and renaissance churches.

Don't remember the beer glass, however.

"Suffer the boozers, and let them come unto me?"


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 6, 2017)

This thread is close to my heart, or perhaps my spleen? I just had to replace the logic board in my 2012 imac (waiting for the new mac pro). Luckily I was away for most of the time it was in the shop so I missed the opportunity to fret about it. But that was more than made up for this week when I got it back and spent the better part of 3 days getting everything working again. During those three days I wanted to put everyone who is responsible for creating the world of modern music technology in the Gulag. I wished them all ill. I considered taking it out on the cats and making them sleep outside. As of yesterday everything is working great, better than before with some new thunderbolt/usb arrangements for drives and monitors etc, and I got to get back to work on a job that miraculously appeared mid-week. 

Now I love computers and experiencing the bliss of unreasonable deadlines. I love my setup, I love writing to picture. The world is a wonderful place and the cats are safe. For the moment, until it all blows up again.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 6, 2017)

I think @jononotbono & Mario ( @EvilDragon ) are long lost twins.


----------



## URL (Jan 6, 2017)

I still think tape is "better" then Daw/computers......If I didn't like computer so much I use tape, sound quality is not a priority or...?
Check this 18min tutorial...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 6, 2017)

The Edge still uses his Yamaha 4 track cassette recorder to do demos on



URL said:


> I still think tape is "better" then Daw/computers......If I didn't like computer so much I use tape, sound quality is not a priority or...?
> Check this 18min tutorial...


----------



## tack (Jan 6, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Don't remember the beer glass, however.


Also the naked Barbie doll is a classy touch.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 6, 2017)

Dame thread put the kibosh on me, I love my computer but yesterday I hated my monitor, trying to finish a track off and an almighty crisp pop and she was gone. Luckily it's an external power supply and 2 resistors and a cap later she's back, and I love her again


----------



## URL (Jan 7, 2017)

Computers are social -warm -fragile creatures that are like a breath of fresh air in life they tell you when they do not feel well-wishes to be look after when they have got a virus and feel a bit ailing... please don't be so hard to judge our dear computers...


----------



## JPQ (Jan 7, 2017)

wbacer said:


> When it comes down to it, we're all beta testers.
> None of this is quite ready for prime time.



some manufacters uses end users even alphatesters. And alphatesting phase is not done if means what it should done outside of house itself. I found one such but where i dont tell.(becouse i am betatester and i cannot tell). But bug is so silly. Even i dont understand how program goes betatesting phase without seeing this bug...


----------



## ZeroZero (Jan 8, 2017)

You have my sympathies too. After leaving the PC behind for five + years and just playing real music - because I could only hear muzak in my MIDI. I returned, found that I needed to upgrade and relearn everything,, acquire new skills. I started this in early October, worked full time, relearning, seeking advice, building a new PC, getting the right software, building a template. Hardly played a note.

Let's hope it is worthwile

Z


----------



## URL (Jan 8, 2017)

Building a PC and get DAW one wishes is actually quite fun - my build was successful they took me four days to get everything to work like I wanted.


----------



## novaburst (Jan 8, 2017)

BGvanRens said:


> Just fixed 2 computers yesterday...is it all-our-pc's-fail week?!



I think I better stop reading this thread, don't want to get jinx............... but good luck


----------



## danielb (Jan 8, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> Today I had to get some music finished for a pitch. My main PC display died as I turned my computers on. Anger is just not a suitable word I can use to describe my inner rage this morning.


Be happy that it's not your main SSD that died ! happened to me.. and I didn't made a backup for a while... :( ! error that you don't do twice...


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 8, 2017)

We have all had it happen before. You live & learn. Carbon Copy Cloner is your friend mate.



danielb said:


> Be happy that it's not your main SSD that died ! happened to me.. and I didn't made a backup for a while... :( ! error that you don't do twice...


----------

